

Google Chrome kinda doesn't work. For almost 2 years now. - scotty79
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/hsW8ls9XhQE

======
anigbrowl
Ah, it's not just me. Chrome crashes several times a day, and 'goddammit,
Chrome' has become a regular phrase in my vocabulary. I suppose I should
remove all extensions and try to identify the problem by elimination, but I
thought that was what chrome://crashes was _for_. Besides, the most common
collapse seems flash related, and it doesn't make much difference whether I
have Pepper or Adobe's Flash running.

This is why I switched from Firefox to Chrome int he first place - I didn't
dislike Firefox, but it had just become slow and unrelaiable, and I have
better things to do than becoming an expert in browser malfunctions :-/

------
scotty79
My solution is to use Firefox with FxChrome theme and Omnibar extension.

------
Evbn
If it is a bug, try filing a bug report. Saying "it doesn't work" on a forum
isn't an effective problem solving technique.

<http://crbug.com>

